

Introduction to Angular JS [video] - apunic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ILQOFAgaXE

======
davemo
Source code also available on github: <https://github.com/davemo/intro-to-
angularjs>

Topics covered:

angular.module

angular.controller

angular.directive

angular.$routeProvider

angular.factory

ng-app, ng-model, ng-submit, ng-click

$scope, inheritance, and its relationship with the DOM

contrasting some of angular w/ jQuery/Backbone

